# Green Community DIP vs Victory Heights



## lavdxb (Apr 3, 2016)

Hello, 

We are tossing between buying a villa in Green Community West vs Victory Heights.

Would appreciate people living in either community to post their views.

TIA


----------



## lavdxb (Apr 3, 2016)

Anyone ?


----------



## ode17366 (Nov 29, 2010)

Brought a villa in VH 18 months ago. I have friend who purchased in Green Community few years ago. The properties in GC are big but to my knowledge there are all leasehold not freehold so you do not own the land unlike VH. VH is a real community with big open green areas and puts on community events you also have the advantage of the Els golf clubhouse. VH is also closer to most of Dubai. So in my opinion and I'm obviously biased now is VH is by far a better community.


----------



## lavdxb (Apr 3, 2016)

Thank you for the response. my only concern with VH was the floor plans. The living area seems cramped. Any ideas on what can be done to improve this ?


----------



## ode17366 (Nov 29, 2010)

First of all depends on how many of you and what type of villa your looking at? I live in a C3 villa


----------



## lavdxb (Apr 3, 2016)

ode17366 said:


> First of all depends on how many of you and what type of villa your looking at? I live in a C3 villa



Yes a C3 in VH is what we are looking at. We are four with someone from back home who visits us twice a year.

In GC we are looking at the Bunglows.

If we can make modifications to C3 esp the kitchen that would be a bog bonus.

If its not against the forum rules, is there someway to PM you ?


----------



## ode17366 (Nov 29, 2010)

Now you have done 5 posts you can PM me and yes you can redo the kitchen layout we did exactly that


----------



## mrbucko (Mar 3, 2016)

Approximately what are your monthly air conditioning bills in a 3 bed villa at VH?

We're looking for our first Dubai accommodation and have no idea what level of additional budget to factor in for AC costs.


----------



## ode17366 (Nov 29, 2010)

Excluding Housing Fee it's about 1200 in winter and 2400 in Summer


----------

